#ubuntu-lt 2011-05-31
<Netas3k> Sveiki visi gal kas gali padeti man parasyti skripta?
<Netas3k> sirex ReekenX JackLeo ar kas nors kitas galit padeti?
<ReekenX> Kokį? :)
<sirex> Netas3k, kokį?
<ReekenX> Netas3k:
<Netas3k> oh greitai jus cia :D
<Netas3k> man reikia padaryti paprasta skripta kuris atliktu du veiksmu
<Netas3k> *veiksmus
<Netas3k> kaip suprantu pradedi su #/bin/sh
<sirex> Netas3k, galim bendrai rašyti skriptą čia: http://piratepad.net/GUuumVai9o
<sirex> Beje, kam tau sh? Nori shell skriptą rašyti ar python?
<Netas3k> aciu sirex JackLeo, viskas veikia :)
<digital1> Salve a tutti
<donatas_s> Sano
#ubuntu-lt 2011-06-02
<zatan> hi, gal kam teko viasato deze prijungti, ir ziureti per laptopa?
#ubuntu-lt 2011-06-03
<Netas3k> Sveiki :)
<Pawka> any mercurial fols here?
<Pawka> ant git yra toks commit parametras "--ammend", kuris perrašo paskutinį commitą. Pvz. jei koks nors failas buvo pamirštas ar jei norima pakeist commit message.
<Pawka> kaip ant hg tą patį pasiekt?
#ubuntu-lt 2011-06-04
<Aivaras> zatan: Gal esi? :)
<Netas3k> sveiki :P)
<Netas3k> *:P
<zatan> Aivaras,  taip
<psichas> sweiki
<Aivaras> zatan: Tu nurotinęs savo HTC?
<zatan> Aivaras, taip
<zatan> ir custom romas sumestas
<Aivaras> Tavo desire HD?
<zatan> per pacias pirmas dienas jau nu rootinau, nes kitaip negalejau :
<zatan> :D
<zatan> joa
<Aivaras> Man tai HTC davė patestuoti Desire Z... Tai galvoju... :D
<psichas> zodziu neveikia linuxdc++ pas mane. manau portas neatidarytas, nes anksciau esu juos uzdares o dabar nezinau kuri atverti :)
<zatan> :)))) nlb naujas telefonas dauk info yra ant xda forumo :)
<psichas> ka daryt man? :P
<Aivaras> atidaryti portus pradžiai. :D
<psichas> ne mano galva uzdariau galimybe sitai programai keistis duomenim, nezinau ar kaip raso direct connection ar p2p koki nu nezinau kokio reik tokio servisuose nerandu, kas like man nesirisa, gal net esu uninstaliaves :)
<psichas> varge negi teks paciam nuo 0 ieskot :P
#ubuntu-lt 2011-06-05
<ares__> Sveiki
<ares__> Keleta is jusu dar atsimenu :D
<ares__> Kokia linux sistema geriausia naudot serveriams? Na kuri maziau valgytu resursu
<ares__> Girdejau kad daug kas naudoja CentOs
#ubuntu-lt 2016-05-30
<shookees> https://www.ubuntubsd.org įdomus fork'as :D
#ubuntu-lt 2016-05-31
<mgedmin> "OS atnaujinimai dabar įdiegta"
#ubuntu-lt 2016-06-04
<izimh> sveiki
#ubuntu-lt 2020-05-31
<powiux7> Sveiki
<powiux7> ar vis dar suteikiama pagalba ubuntu zaliems ?
